# Work is worrying/dragging me down



## mafamous (Jan 2, 2014)

I recently started a custodial job part time. It is at a workout facility. Are shifts are normally 8pm to 11pm however last night we started at 4 because it was new years day. Normally we have about 3 stations to clean a night and on new years we had the same. The night before new years i had to clean upper floor, a locker room, and the benches in the building, i finished in about 2.5 hours like everyone else. On new years me and everyone else had the same stations as the night before but somehow everyone was done within 55min and i had just finished my first station and was on to me second. I was so confused and even my manager said "your still here?". I started panicking and felt my eyes start to tear up. I was proud of myself and thought i was doing really well. But then i found out i was behind everyone else. I got really fustrated with myself, it made me feel dumb and want to quit. This is my first post...sorry for the length and venting right away...im just really nervous to go back in tonight after feeling like a slow fool. Any advice would be helpful, thanks


----------



## PPT (Dec 23, 2013)

It's ok, you just started that job. It takes time to find a "system" that works for you, makes you super efficient, and therefore quicker at your job. Just be patient and hopefully your manager is too.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

My dad worked as a janitor for 17 years and on his first day he used way too much cleaning agent in a shower room that he had to rinse water everywhere for several hours even though he had a whole schedule to do. His boss came into the room and said "are you still here?".


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Don't sweat it. You're still finding your groove with your work day. It will get better once you get the hang of it. Just think of it as a reason to step your game up and prove yourself


----------

